# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Tata na porodu i seksualna privlačnost poslije

## Ifigenija

Čitala sam kod dr. Odenta da još nije poznato kako prisutnost suprotnog spola (pa tako i prisutnost oca) djeluje na porod i kasniju seksualnu privlačnost partnera. Za liječnike muškoga spola on smatra da nisu baš neki izbor za tu profesiju (i ja to smatram), ali oko očeva je kontroverza veća.

Daklem, moj muž je spreman biti sa mnom i ja to cijenim.

Međutim - ne bih htjela ugroziti naš inače sjajan sexualni život. Voljela bih da je uz mene, definitivno, on je osoba kojoj najviše vjerujem, a i mislim da ima pravo sudjelovati u rođenju svojega djetata; kad razgovaramo o porodu pričamo u terminima "mi ćemo roditi" i sl. i meni je to lijepo.

Ali se pitam koliko je to pitanje trenutne mode ili nečeg sličnog. Tko znam, možda nas priroda nije tako programirala.

Zanima me, ali stvarno iskreno, od žena koje su rađale s partnerima ili još bolje očeve koji su bili na porodu kako se to iskustvo odrazilo na vaš seksualni život. Može i na pm.


Jako mi je stalo da se o ovome temeljito prodiskutira. Hvala!!!

----------


## kloklo

Ifi, mogu ti reći samo jedno: ne trabunjaj   :Grin:  

Kakva te vražja moda spopala :shock: ne mogu vjerovati da si nasjela na piskaranja kojekakvih neandretalaca koji nemaju muda ni srca ni svega ostalog potrebnog da shvate kako rađanje djeteta nije "ženski posao" već predivno iskustvo koje se ne događa samo majci već i ocu    :Love:  

Vidjet ćeš da će tvoj dragi nakon tog neopisivog, čarobnog, nezemaljskog iskustva u kojem će biti sudionik rađanja njegovog djeteta, koje je on začeo i time, zamisli, dokazao svijetu da je sposoban napraviti dijete!!! vrlo važno za muškarca kako reče MM   :Grin:   da, ne samo da vam to neće ugroziti sexualni život, već će te on nakon toga iskreno obožavati kao božicu plodnosti   :Love:  

Bez zayebancije...barem je s nama tako   :Love:

----------


## kloklo

Sad ne mrem odoljet a da ne reklamiram malo našeg gospona oca   :Love:  
Ako ti se hoće, evo linka na Leoweb i moju priču s poroda:


Eeeeee...gospođo, nismo se tako dogovorili...reče meni doktor   :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

Ne trabunjam. 

A hvala ti za informaciju  :Wink:  Drago mi je da to tako je s vama! Veseli me to!

----------


## kloklo

Oukej, onda je to 1:0 za tatu na porodu...neeeeext   8)

----------


## marta

2:0

 :Grin:

----------

3:0, iako nije bio sa mnom, nego čisto zbog odnosa doktora i babica...slijedeći put ide...

U biti sam se na ovo javila da kažem da, ako mogu birat, *sto puta ću izabrat muškog doktora za kontroliranje trudnoće i sam porod*...od svih ginekologa na koje sam naletila u zadnjih 10 godina, što u Engleskoj, što ovdje, svaki muški je bio fenomenalan, sve objašnjavao, pregledavao nježnije...dok su žene redom imale stav 'koji qrac me ispituješ', i bile totalno teške ruke

my 2c

----------


## ivancica

4:0 :D Baš tako,postaješ božica plodnosti koja je izrodila njemu dijete.Pa onda bi htio brzo raditi   :Grin:  i drugo

----------


## Lutonjica

5:0 
fakat, postaneš mu božica plodnosti  :Smile:

----------


## pituljica

6:0
Toliko mu se svidi da sljedeći put ponese videokameru i onda doma zaljubljeno gleda na videu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

7:0  :Smile:  

i to je prošao samnom oba poroda  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Pituljica, i ja one male nogice zovem bunceki  :Laughing:  ,  ovo ljeto smo govorili da Hanna sunča bunceke  :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

Samo mi bodove dajete, a nikakvih priča i implikacija na učestalost i kvalitetu seksualnog života...


Al i bodove uzimam za ozbiljno  :Wink:

----------


## Ifigenija

> 6:0
> Toliko mu se svidi da sljedeći put ponese videokameru i onda doma zaljubljeno gleda na videu.


To je lijepo i pozivitno. Ali mene zanima je li mu i dalje bitno i drago navalit na tebe ne kao na majku, nego kao da ženu   :Embarassed:

----------


## Cvrčak

evo ti jedna prica gdje muz nije bio ocaran porodom. cak stovise toga se ne zeli bas ni sjecati jer nije bas bio bajkovit. ali sa spolnim zivoton nema frke. istina kikic tebe iscrpi pa bas nije tako cesto kao prije ali kod mm nema promjene (nisam sigurna sta bi na to moglo uopce utjecati  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Ines

mm je bio sa mnom na porodu, sigurna sam da ce biti i na ovom.

ja ispocetka nisam bila bas za to, ne znam zasto, ali pretpostavljam djelomicno i zbog ovog o cem ti pises.
na kraju smo se ipak dogovorili da ide sa mnom.

i nisam pozalila ni u jednom trenutku ( osim kad je malo prerevno slusao sestru kaj mu je rekla da mi pridrzi glavu pa mi je skoro strgal vrat  :Laughing:  ).
ni na porodu, a bome ni poslije.

sto se tice sexa- nemrem rec da nam je bolje nakon poroda jer bi lagala.
nije nam ni bolje ni losije- isto nam je kao i prije- savrseno.
zato smo valjda jedva i izdrzali nekakva tri tjedna poslije poroda da opet....  :Grin:  

u svakom slucaju: mislim da je sad 9:0

----------


## Fortuna

evo da bude 10:0   :Wink:  
 tata je bio na porodu i nezamislivo je i meni i njemu da nije prisustvovao rodenju svoga diteta i  medju prvima mu pozelio dobrodoslicu na ovaj svit.
 on mu je prvi pridrzao glavicu, docekao ga  u trenu kad se rodio, prerezao pupcanu vrpcu i  uzivao u svim, bas svim carima roditeljstva.


sta se tice gadenja i drugacijeg pogleda na sex..... to moze samo nezrela osoba reci jer zreo muskarac ce u svojoj zeni vidit i boginju plodnosti i ljubavi i sexa.
p/s: zasto se ocekuje od zene da moze proc kroz trudnocu i porod a onda uz sve to mora biti jako oprezna da ne povridi musku sujetu i ne natjera ga na nesto sta on nebi tija   :Rolling Eyes:  

 oni koji ne zele u stvari ni ne znaju sta ne zele  i  najcesce su isprepadani pricama i boje se zza svoje dupe tj da se ne pokazu slabicima a oni koji su to prosli rjetko koji ( nikad nisam cula ) da ce reci da nikad vise ne zeli proci  :Wink:  .

----------


## tinars

10:0

----------


## tinars

ispravljam - kad sam spora:
11:0

----------


## Zorana

Vidim, odaziv na topik je povelik  :Laughing:  . Moj muz je isto bio na porodu i nije imao nikakvih nuspojava sto se tice seksa 8) . Slazem se ovo s Fortunom da vecinom nezreli muskarci imaju s tim problema jer zrela osoba prihvaca zenu kao cjelinu, a ne samo taj jedan dio koji se odnosi na seksualnost. 
Posto ja nisam imala nikakvih pucanja, sivanja itd. na porodu, a krvarenje nije trajalo dugo, mi smo vec nakon cetiri tjedna mogli u "akciju"  :Smile:  Sto se mene tice mogli smo cekati, ja sam bila premorena, dijete se tek rodilo, neispavanost itd. ali muz je jedva docekao. I nisam nikakvih promjena primijetila niti on kaze da ih je osjecao. Mozda jedino nabolje jer zajednicko prisustvo porodu vas u biti jos vise zblizi, nikako udalji. 
A da ti jos bolje docaram sve, moram reci da je on porod izravno promatrao  :Laughing:   jer sam ja nekako polulezala polusjedila na boku, a on mi je drzao nogu.

----------


## Nani

13:0
I mi smo 'rađali' skupa...MM čim je saznao da sam trudna od prvog trenutka je govorio o porodu u množini...ali sjećam se da sam  nekoliko puta izgnjavila njegovog prijatelja, koji je prije njega bio na porodu sa svojom ženom, da nam u detalje ispriča kako je bilo, šta je vidio šta ne, krv, šivanje i sve ostalo...onako muškim očima...svaki put kad bi čuo priču svog frenda to bi mu bila kao neka potvrda da i on to želi....a ja bi ga nakon svake priče ispitivala neka mi obeća da nam porod (tj. slike sa poroda) neće utjecati na sexualni život....nisam znala kako će me poslije doživljavati...hoće li me zamišljati u lokvi krvi, sa izrazom boli na licu....ili će me zamišljati kao ženu koju voli i s kojom je skupa na svijet donio malo prekrasno stvorenje, sudjelovao u toj boli, u toj sreći....onaj tren kada ne Niko ugledao ovaj svijet i kada sam vidjela Bornine suze znala sam da će sve biti u redu i da je moralo biti ovako i nikako drugačije....i stvarno, naš seksualni život je i dalje najbolji!!!!!
Mislim da je najvažnije da TM to želi...ako se on ne dvoumi i ako je siguran u to.....ne brini, sve će biti super, još i bolje nego misliš.....

----------


## Davor

> ...nikakvih priča i implikacija na učestalost i kvalitetu seksualnog života...


Učestalost definitivno trpi, osim ako bebu (nedajbog) daš na usvojenje  :Laughing:  
Sve ostalo je sasvim na svom mjestu, točno onako kako je to majčica priroda zamislila  :Wink:

----------


## MalaSirena

Curke su već sve rekle, a rezultat je 14:0.
E, da - potpisujem i Davora  :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

Kvantiteta se definitivno smanji,
ali zato KVALITETA.....definitivno je sex bolji, barem meni.  :Grin:  

14:0

----------


## IRENA

još jedan bod u korist prisutnosti oca!!!
 ifi, mene je isto brinulo sve oko seksa polije poroda (uključujući tvoju dilemu, pa epiziotomija-kako će se to odrazit, pa ovo pa ono), ali vjeruj, sve se vrati na svoje!!!!!
a ako slučajno i izgubi interes, to vjerojatno neće bit na dugo-taman da se oporaviš  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
i kao što reče davor-učestalost malo pati, ali iz drugih razloga-ne radi gubitka interesa!!!

----------


## Kalypso

> Čitala sam kod dr. Odenta da još nije poznato kako prisutnost suprotnog spola (pa tako i prisutnost oca) djeluje na porod i kasniju seksualnu privlačnost partnera.


Reci ti dr. Odentu da ako to "jos nije poznato" ukljuci odgovore s ovog foruma u svoje analize i blesaste hipoteze.

U mojem slucaju - prisustvo MM na porodu nije ni mrvicu negativno utjecalo. Bas naprotiv - k'o da je jos ludji...  :D 

A ako zelis o kvantiteti i kvaliteti - kao sto su vec rekli: kvantiteta se smanji u prvom periodu. Naravno. Ali razloge za to shvatit ces nakon poroda. Nije da te zelim zaplasiti - ali realno gledajuci tesko nalazis vremena za otici na WC - a kamoli za sex. No, vremenom se sve vrati fino u normalu.

----------


## Ifigenija

:Love:  

Moj mužić se smije kad mu kažem ovo što sam rekla vama, o tome da se brinem kako će se porod odraziti na naš seksualni život, kaže mi da sam budala.  :Laughing: 

Ali ja puno čitam   :Rolling Eyes:   pa svašta pročitam. Ali ovo o muškarcu na porodu sam čitala i kod Odenta i kod dr. Northrup i na još niz web stranica. Tja, valjda se to odnosi na neke nezrele muškarce.

A možda sam i ja inficirana bapskim pričama o grozoti poroda pa sam prijemčljiva za takve stvari. 

Tko pita ne skita  8) 

hvala svima na lijepim iskustvima   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

A mogu mislit kakve sve price kruze okolo. :D 
Znam recimo da se moj tata grozi prisustva na porodu. A sad kad sam bila u Splitu pricao je da je jedan moj rodjak bio u Zagrebu sa zenom na porodu. I kad je ovaj dosao kuci i pricao to svom ocu (mom stricu) bio je sav odusevljen, naravno. A moj stric samo kolutao ocima i rukama pokriva lice. Jer osim sto mu je navodno to sve bilo grozno, bilo mu je i jako neugodno slusati o tome. :?  A uopce mi je zanimljivo kako su u tim recimo malo neslobodnijim drustvima sasvim uobicajene i pozeljne sale na racun seksa, a kad se prica o trudnoci i porodima, onda svi vrte ocima i bas se vidi da im je neugodno. Ifi sorry, pokvari ti topik, ali bas mi se nesto nadovezalo to sve jedno na drugo. 
Htjela sam reci da bi mozda upravo takvim muskarcima prisustvo porodu moglo pokvarit dozivljaj seksa. A tata mi je dao zanimljivu primjedbu kad sam rekla da sam ponovo trudna. Kaze: prije su zene krile trudnocu sto su duze mogle, a danas objave cim saznaju. :?  :?  :? I isto primjedbu sam dobila u prosloj trudnoci, ali na racun stomaka i uske majice jer kao prije su zene "TO" krile :?  :?  :?

----------


## Ifigenija

> A tata mi je dao zanimljivu primjedbu kad sam rekla da sam ponovo trudna. Kaze: prije su zene krile trudnocu sto su duze mogle, a danas objave cim saznaju.    I isto primjedbu sam dobila u prosloj trudnoci, ali na racun stomaka i uske majice jer kao prije su zene "TO" krile


Ajme užasa! Ali točno znam o čemu pričaš, imam ja takvih spadala u svojoj okolini. Ne znam vrijedi li trošiti riječi na glupost dotičnih, ali da je stvar nakaradna - jest. Svi smo se rodili na isti način, ali taj način mnogima je "ispod časti". Sve oko poroda je u biti tako mistično u tipičnim sredinama (zato hvala za rodu   :Saint:   ) - ja recimo od moje mame nikad nisam čula za epiziotomiju, za mogućnost da se izbaci malo fekalija tijekom poroda ili sl. Samo šturi podatci - bol, rodila se, išli kući. Valjda naslijeđe krivo shvaćenog kršćanstva i zazora prema tijelu...

Mogla bih o tome napisati miljon stranica, ali bolje da ne ulazim u analize jer ću se samo iznervirati. 




> A sad kad sam bila u Splitu pricao je da je jedan moj rodjak bio u Zagrebu sa zenom na porodu. I kad je ovaj dosao kuci i pricao to svom ocu (mom stricu) bio je sav odusevljen, naravno. A moj stric samo kolutao ocima i rukama pokriva lice. Jer osim sto mu je navodno to sve bilo grozno, bilo mu je i jako neugodno slusati o tome.  A uopce mi je zanimljivo kako su u tim recimo malo neslobodnijim drustvima sasvim uobicajene i pozeljne sale na racun seksa, a kad se prica o trudnoci i porodima, onda svi vrte ocima i bas se vidi da im je neugodno.


 :Laughing:  Stric ti je malčice ajmo reć nezreo  :Laughing:  

Joj kretena svakojakih! Što ovoj zemlji treba temeljita sekusalna naobrazba pa to je strašno. Izbacit sve predmete i uvest seksualno-reproduktivnu nastavu za svih, od 7-77, uz pomoć tima psihijatara i psihologa - da se bore protiv predrasuda, žena koje su rodile - da to sve demistificiraju, babica da ohrabre svih i tata koji su to prošli da pričaju o tome glasno eda bi oni postali norma.

Einstein je rekao da je ljudska glupost bezgranična, ali da za svemir nije siguran.

Mislim, da recimo porod kod očeva loše djeluje na seksualnu funkciju - ne bih inzistirala na prisutstvu (premda bojim da se bi dosta muškaraca otkazalo poslušnost i došlo  :Laughing:  ), ali zreo odnos prema svemu svakako mora postojati.

BTW Drago mi je da sam ovo raspravila sa vama i sa sobom.

----------


## marta

Meni osobno je sex nakon poroda postao puno bolji nego prije iako sam imala neke dileme oko toga. Tako da sam se cisto ugodno iznenadila kad je do toga doslo.  8) 

Ja bih rekla da se nas seksualni zivot razvija   :Wink:   neovisno o tome sto je tatica bio prisutan.

----------


## litala

mm je bio prisutan na porodu prvog djeteta iz bivseg braka i na nasa dva poroda.

pripremamo se za treci.

sve fajn. nikakvih problema nema. on mene gleda kao zenu. svoju zenu. svoju najidealniju zenu. iako ja, bojim se, duboko vjerujem da je negdje necim cijepljen jer ja licim vise na lickog medu nego na zenu. a kamoli idealnu  :Wink:   :Laughing:  

ono najjace sto sam ja osjetila da je mm "iznio" iz nasih iskustava poroda je duboko postovanje prema zenskom tijelu, prema moci koju ono ima da se u njemu zacne zivot, da tamo raste i na kraju u tako prekrasnom dogadjaju taj zivot dodje medju nas - koji smo ga stvorili.

i ne pretjerujem kad kazem da me volio od prvog dana od kad smo zajedno, a da me od prvog poroda naprosto - obozava   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni osobno je sex nakon poroda postao puno bolji nego prije iako sam imala neke dileme oko toga. Tako da sam se cisto ugodno iznenadila kad je do toga doslo.  8) 
> 
> Ja bih rekla da se nas seksualni zivot razvija    neovisno o tome sto je tatica bio prisutan.


apsolutli potpisujem, tako nekako je i kod nas, ali sad brijemo više na kvalitetu nego kvantitetu  :Grin: 

bdw, Ifigenija, super je tema i baš dobro da si je potegnula  :Wink:

----------


## pituljica

Ja sam i dalje ostala žensko   :Laughing:   hoću reč- MM-e i dalje tretira kao seksualni objekt   :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

Rijetko čovjek ima priliku čuti baš ono što želi čuti  8) 



Želimo biti tretirane kao seksualni objekti,  Muškarci me svakoga dana u svakom pogledu sve više ugodno iznenađuju.    :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

neznamvišekoliko : 0

ako itko zakaže u sexu onda ćeš to biti ti   :Laughing:   (bol, umor, dijete)

----------


## spooky

Ma sex je super. Čak je i puno bolji nego prije!

----------


## Maja

Ja razmisljam o ovome jos od sinoc bas zato jer nisam htjela odgovoriti "madajstatijenaravnodanije" jer se i sama nekad bojim automatizma u ovome sto radimo i pricamo. Pa sam mislila, ko baltazar i pricala s muzem, pa i s nekim drugim prijateljicama i pripadajucim muzevima. Opceniti zakljucak je bio da porod nije ni na koji nacin promijenio nas seksualni zivot (opet iskljucujem umor, nemanje vremena, bavljenje oko bebe i ono sve sto djeluje na kvantitetu). Ali nacin na koji mene muz seksualno dozivljava nisam primjetila da se pomaknuo zericu, ni sim ni tam.




> Ja bih rekla da se nas seksualni zivot razvija  neovisno o tome sto je tatica bio prisutan.


i ovo bi potpisala.

----------


## Natasa30

Moj je isto prisustvovao oba poroda i sve je ok sto se seksa tice.  :Smile:  Kao sto Maja ja mislim rece vecu ulogu tu igraju djeca raspored spavanja, vrijeme spavanja i umor. Po nekad oboje vise uzivamo u samo odmaranju i mazenju i razgovoru na odraslim razinama ono da nije djeciji razgovor. Ponekad imam osjecaj da sa svima oko sebe pricam i tepam im kao i svojoj djeci pa cak i postaru  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

> Ponekad imam osjecaj da sa svima oko sebe pricam i tepam im kao i svojoj djeci pa cak i postaru


Joj i ja se ulovim da to radim, pogotovo frendovima tepam nenormalno, a oni rikavaju od smijeha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## snorki

Muz je neki dan kihno, a ja - pis maca, zdrava djeca  :Embarassed:  


18.3.2004-Edita  :Kiss:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ja razmisljam o ovome jos od sinoc bas zato jer nisam htjela odgovoriti "madajstatijenaravnodanije" jer se i sama nekad bojim automatizma u ovome sto radimo i pricamo. Pa sam mislila, ko baltazar i pricala s muzem, pa i s nekim drugim prijateljicama i pripadajucim muzevima. Opceniti zakljucak je bio da porod nije ni na koji nacin promijenio nas seksualni zivot (opet iskljucujem umor, nemanje vremena, bavljenje oko bebe i ono sve sto djeluje na kvantitetu). Ali nacin na koji mene muz seksualno dozivljava nisam primjetila da se pomaknuo zericu, ni sim ni tam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ja bih rekla da se nas seksualni zivot razvija  neovisno o tome sto je tatica bio prisutan.
> 			
> ...


Hvala ti na temeljitosti. Cijenim to.   :Wink:

----------


## Saradadevii

evo misljenja MMa na tu temu (da se cuje jos malo muska strana price...  :Smile:  :

My feeling is that when two people go through a common intense experience together, this binds them psycho-emotionally, as their mental wavelengths tend to move closer together. Take for example if two people survive an avalance experience in the Alps. Years later they can meet and talk about this event and feel a kind of bond or closeness because of this.

So, in the same way, if a father and wife both go through the labour together, this can bring them psycho-emotionally closer (possibly even spiritually if the experience is a spiritual experience).

I think that people who say that this experience is detrimental to their sex lives look on sex from a purely physical perspective. Yes, it can happen that a man's view of a woman as a sex object is shattered by the experience, but maybe that is a good thing. Breastfeeding can have a similar effect on a man's crude views of women - should the men then be absent when the women are breastfeeding for the sake of maintaining good sexual relations. Basically, I feel that it is a necessary part of a physical-relationship that it matures from sexual attraction based on physico-psychic appearances to physical relations based on companionship and caring (regardless of physical appearance) 

If a man is not to go hunting a more physically youthful model to quench his sexual appetite once his wife has passed her "sell-by date" by going through childbirth, breastfeeding, childrearing etc, then he has to change the way he views his wife. My feeling is that childbirth can be an experience that can help men to change their views. When men shun this change, this, I feel, is a major reason for extra-marital affairs in mid-life crisis

Hard to see why I would advocate men being absent under any circumstances.

----------


## Saradadevii

Ja bih samo nesto dodala u obranu MIchaela Odonta, buduci da sam bila na jednom predavanju na kojemu se dotaknuo te teme. On istina misli da je tatu bolje sto prije izbaciti iz sobe u kojoj je zena u trudovima, (a nije sam u tome misljenju; neke "progresivne" babice sa dugogodisnjim iskustvom asistiranja pri porodima kod kuce kazu da je tate najbolje sto prije okupirati necim tipa montiranja bazena  kuhanja obroka, brige o djeci  ili slicno!), ali cini mi se da glavni razlog nije taj glede "privlacnosti nakon", nego to sto on smatra da njegova prisutnost moze zeni otezati prepustanje njezinom nagonskom dijelu mozga (koji luci oksitocin), aktivirati neokorteks (i adrenalin)  i tako usporiti trudove. Ovo je vrlo pojednostavljeno. Kao kontra argument tome meni se kljucna stvar cini to sto bolnica sa svojim nepoznatim lijecnicima i babicama i njihovim intervencijama (registracija, sistanje, wc i kako vec to ide...) su i vise nego dovoljni da izazovu taj proces, tako da mi se cini da je u tim uvjetima tata moze biti i te kako potreban oslonac i pomoc . Osim toga, sam trenutak rodjenja je toliko materijaliziran i medikaliziran da ga prisustvo tate cini nesto vise ljudskijim i toplijim. 
Kada zena moze trudovati u privatnosti i bez suvisnog uplitanja, a osobe koje se uplicu su joj poznate, ako ne i bliske, tada je to druga stvar. Tada tata nije toliko neophodan u smislu moralne podrske (ali dobro je da bude blizu, ako zatreba...  :Smile:  )
Naravno, ovo je samo jedno subjektivno iskustvo. Ljudi se razlikuju, zato mi se cini  najboljim ostaviti zeni mogucnost (informiranog) izbora

----------


## Loli

> neznamvišekoliko : 0
> 
> ako itko zakaže u sexu onda ćeš to biti ti    (bol, umor, dijete)


Potpisujem. Oba poroda smo prosli skupa, i MM nema zbog toga nikakve seksualne traume. Ja sam druga priča.

----------


## beba2

Mislim da je 15'0.Potpisujem sve cure koje su rekle da im je sex čak i bolji, ja bih rekla kvalitetniji nakon tog iskustva. Uslijed samog poroda čak se nagnuo da vidi kako glavica izlazi, nakon rođenja je otrčao po fotić tako da je vidio i porod posteljice. Kaže da izgleda gadno, ali Bože moj.
Mislim da muškarac mora biti zreo u svojoj glavi i iskreno željeti, bez prisile prisustvovati porodu. Moj je izjavio da nijedna žena ne smije rađati bez svog muža jer ne može zamisliti da se ona pati, a on ti kao nervozno čeka da se rodi pa onda u birtiju na pijaču. A kaže da mu uspomene samog poroda nitko ne može ukrasti i da je sretan što je bio. Kaže da je čudesno gledati to, božansko uz veliki napor naravno majke rodilje.
Zaključak: puno mi je pomogao, a uz to je uživao u tome i svima pričao o tome.
P.S. Prije poroda nismo debatirali o tome da li će on biti na porodu, dogodilo se spontano, kad me dovezao u bolnicu i ostavio u rađaoni, nije mogao zamisliti da ide doma. pokucao je i pitao sestru da li ga pušta k meni. Nitko sretniji od mene.
 :Love:

----------


## Ifigenija

Jako mi je drago zbog vaših pozitivnih iskustava   :Love:  

Dosta žena je reklo da su muževi okej, ali one... eh to je druga priča  :?  Ako nije preintimno - a koja je to priča. Baš bi me zanimalo.   :Saint:

----------


## sandraf

otprilike ovako: rodis, dodjes doma iz rodilista i onda - dojis 24 sata dnevno. 

ako imas srece, netko ti pomogne u kucanskim poslovima, ako ne - kuhas sama (jer jesti moras).

ako su te sivali, savovi te bole, krvaris, krvaris, krvaris.... pa onda jos malo krvaris... onda, hvala Bogu, krvarenje napokon prestane, ginic kaze - sve 5!, papa za 6 mjeseci....dovidjenja...

onda se trgnes u jednom trenutku i shvatis da si rodila prije ... hm... 2 i pol mjeseca! i da si imala rizicnu trudnocu i zabranu sexa u trudnoci i da ste se zadnji put poseksali... hm... koje ono godine...?

i onda pomislis - pa ne moze to tako, jest da jedva gledam od umora i nemam volje ni zasto, ali muzic najdrazi?! pa i on ima neke potrebe... dobro, onda cemo se veceras pomaziti...

onda shvatis tijekom mazenja da ti nikavo mazenje ne pomaze da se opustis i navlazis i da ce penetracija biti fizicki nemoguca (ako zelimo da donekle ljudski sve to skupa ispadne).... i onda ti mazenje dosadi i - sjednes gola i jadna i ocajna na krevet i pocnes plakat! ... kakva sam ja to zena, oni su mene previse zasili, vise nikad necu biti ista... buuuuuuu... 

onda te muz zagrli, kaze da je sve u redu, da te puno voli i da te nece ostaviti  :Rolling Eyes:  i pokusate ponovno za... par mjeseci...

eto... moze ti izgledati otprilike ovako... 

pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## Amalthea

> 3:0, iako nije bio sa mnom, nego čisto zbog odnosa doktora i babica...slijedeći put ide...
> 
> U biti sam se na ovo javila da kažem da, ako mogu birat, *sto puta ću izabrat muškog doktora za kontroliranje trudnoće i sam porod*...od svih ginekologa na koje sam naletila u zadnjih 10 godina, što u Engleskoj, što ovdje, svaki muški je bio fenomenalan, sve objašnjavao, pregledavao nježnije...dok su žene redom imale stav 'koji qrac me ispituješ', i bile totalno teške ruke
> 
> my 2c


Ah, koja suprotnost! Ja sam konačno naišla na prvog ginekologa koji je super nježan, pažljiv, uzme vremena za pacijenta. I - žensko je.  :Smile:

----------


## odra

Ifi, samo da kažem, tema je super, jako zanimljiva iskustva!!! Bravo!!!

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ifi, samo da kažem, tema je super, jako zanimljiva iskustva!!! Bravo!!!


Sigurno je sigurno  :Wink:

----------


## Mostarka

Stvarno super pametno otvorena tema Ifigenija !    :Wink:

----------


## trnoruzica

> otprilike ovako: rodis, dodjes doma iz rodilista i onda - dojis 24 sata dnevno. 
> 
> ako imas srece, netko ti pomogne u kucanskim poslovima, ako ne - kuhas sama (jer jesti moras).
> 
> ako su te sivali, savovi te bole, krvaris, krvaris, krvaris.... pa onda jos malo krvaris... onda, hvala Bogu, krvarenje napokon prestane, ginic kaze - sve 5!, papa za 6 mjeseci....dovidjenja...
> 
> onda se trgnes u jednom trenutku i shvatis da si rodila prije ... hm... 2 i pol mjeseca! i da si imala rizicnu trudnocu i zabranu sexa u trudnoci i da ste se zadnji put poseksali... hm... koje ono godine...?
> 
> i onda pomislis - pa ne moze to tako, jest da jedva gledam od umora i nemam volje ni zasto, ali muzic najdrazi?! pa i on ima neke potrebe... dobro, onda cemo se veceras pomaziti...
> ...



JEEE!     :Grin:  

još samo jedna stvar fali - kad se počneš maziti, mlijeko krene k'o ludo!  mokar muž, mokar krevet...  onda preostaje još samo smijanje....   :Laughing:   (ne preglasno, of course.... beba spava...)

----------


## Mostarka

MM je bio samnom na porodu. Do poroda je uvijek govorio kad budem radjalada ce samo gledati sa gornjeg dijela tj. iznad moje glave i drzati mi ruku i od predjela stomaka ne dolazi u obzir jer mu je jedan prijatelj rekao kad mu je zena radjala da je gledao kako je beba izlazila i da je 6mj. poslije toga mogao samo povracati kad bih pomislili na sex jer je to za njega bio horor tako da je mm cvrsto odlucio da to nece gledati.
Meeedjutim, kad je doslo vrijeme i kad je Luka poceo izlaziti on nije mogao ostati na mjestu i stao je do doktora da gleda   :Rolling Eyes:  . Sutra dan mi je rekao da je sve vidjeo i da je to bila prava poucna avantura   :Kiss:  .
Evo dan danas tjedan dana nakon poroda moj dragi ne pokazuje nikakve zgrazavajuce simptome i obadvoje iscekujemo samo prvi pregled od doktora da nam da zeleno svijetlo   :Grin:   i da nastavimo gdje smo staliprije. 
Ja sam i sada spremna al morat cu ipak sacekati zeleno svijetlo.

----------


## blondie

Joj, ja nisam spremna. 
MM je isto tako kao i TM. Prije poroda uvijek je govorio da će stajati iza, i je, stajao je i držao mi glavu naprijed i oči mi zatvarao svojim dlanovima ali kad je izašla odmah je otišao dole i sve vidio. Veli da mu uopće nije ništa bilo gadno. Sve tako prirodno.
Ja sam si tek prekjučer pogledala ogledalom šavove. Prije me nekako bilo strah. 
Na kraju je on bolji od mene!!!

----------


## snorki

[Ja sam i sada spremna al morat cu ipak sacekati zeleno svijetlo.[/quote]

Cuj Mostarka spremna, a rodila prije nekoliko dana.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Carica si   :Grin:

----------


## sandraf

> ... i obadvoje iscekujemo samo prvi pregled od doktora da nam da zeleno svijetlo    i da nastavimo gdje smo staliprije. 
> Ja sam i sada spremna al morat cu ipak sacekati zeleno svijetlo.


bogme, Mostarka, tjedan dana nakon porodjaja.... svaka cast!

----------


## Nani

Mostarko, legendo, svaka čast......  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

he, he, kako je trtarila pred porod, a gle ju sad  :Laughing:  ...

----------


## Elly

> Samo mi bodove dajete, a nikakvih priča i implikacija na učestalost i kvalitetu seksualnog života...


Plus za tatu na porodu, takodjer nemamo nikakvih negativnih prica i implikacija o ucestalosti i kvaliteti... DAPACE   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## snorki

KOOOOOOOOO nammmmmmmm je obukao smajlijeeeeeeeeeee  :Grin:

----------


## anamari

Moj je suprug bio sa mnom na porodu... i puno mu hvala na tome... da nije bilo njega... uh... bilo bi mi sve puno teže... bio je hrabar i uz mene i sve je lakše i bolje prošlo..., a što se tiče sexualnog života... kakav je bio prije takav je i sada... ako ne i bolji... Zato ne strahuj od gluposti nego priušti svome mužu najljepše iskustvo u životu.....!

----------


## Mostarka

Meni je mm sada privlacniji 100 puta nego prije (sto se tice sexa). Obozavam ga   :Kiss:

----------


## Nani

Malo ti je kao prifalilo...????   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Malo ti je kao prifalilo...????


Mlado - ludo   :Laughing:

----------


## Nani

Ne smij se Ifi, to i tebe čeka....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Ifi, nemoj ti misliti da je to MOSTARKINO normalno - mislim nije to naš taaaaaaako   :Laughing:

----------


## Ifigenija

Muškarci vole ekstremna seksualna iskustva. To je moj zaključak. Porod je trenutak kad njima omiljen seksualni organ naraste do enormnih razmjera i to im se sviđa. Ma muškarci su totalno izopačeni. Moj pogotovo.   :Love:

----------


## Nani

> Muškarci vole ekstremna seksualna iskustva. To je moj zaključak. Porod je trenutak kad njima omiljen seksualni organ naraste do enormnih razmjera i to im se sviđa. Ma muškarci su totalno izopačeni. Moj pogotovo.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

moram ovo pročitati MM......genijalna si ženo!!

----------


## apricot

Zar im se ne bi više sviđalo da se skupi do enormno maaaalih razmjera?!
Ili sam ja nešto pomiješala?!

----------


## Nani

dobro zboriš.....na jednu malu malu škujicu....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Zar im se ne bi više sviđalo da se skupi do enormno maaaalih razmjera?!
> Ili sam ja nešto pomiješala?!


Ti to s pretpostavkom razumnih i ujednačenih bića, jelda Apri?   :Grin:

----------


## Zorka

drage moje! 
svaka vam čast, čime se vi bavite i što vam je na pameti. 
jedna, ne znam sada koja je pametno napisala da nakon svega obavljenog seks ostaje zadnja rupa na svirali. 
ne znam kako kod vas, ali nakon mojih poroda ništa se nije promijenilo. muž se i dalje isto osjećao, praktički bi on odmah nakon povratka iz bolnice  :shock:  a ja  :Embarassed:  
što se tiče mostarke, ha bože moj, ima nas svakakvih.  don't get me wrong, čula sam za dosta slučajeva, pa eto, samo iznosim, ima slučajeva u kojima je između dvoje djece 10-11 mjeseci razlike!

----------


## Mostarka

Eh moja Zorka, meni je danas 11-ti dan od kako sam rodila i vjeruj mi da se osjecam psihicki i fizicki super i odmorno ma kao da nisam ni radjala, jest sto noci probdijevam i docekujem zoru u dnevnom boravku sa Lukom u narucju na kaucu al to je isto slatko.
Sto se tice sexa ni sama ne mogu vjerovati da nakon toliko mjeseci suse i ne zelje da se sve vratilo ko ludo.
Bas sam jutros kupila neke kremice za celulit i strije a odmah poslije nove godine idem na vjezbe i lagano plivanje tako da se lagano al siguro vratim u svoj prvobitnii izgled.
Naravno da ima svakakvih slucajeva al nadam se da me nitko nece svrstati u one lude il sl. jer imam zelje za svim a naj vise za sexom   :Wink:

----------


## sandraf

> ...Naravno da ima svakakvih slucajeva al nadam se da me nitko nece svrstati u one lude il sl. jer imam zelje za svim a naj vise za sexom


ma sto luda? ti si moj idol!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

bas te briga sto ce drugi rec, ti se tjedan dana nakon poroda osjecas spremnom, odmornom, sretnom i imas zelju za sexom - da prirucnik napises bio bi bestseller!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> Bas sam jutros kupila neke kremice za celulit i strije ...



Off topic!
Zaboravi na ovo dok dojiš! Dio će se povući i sam, a dio ćeš riješiti poslije.

----------


## Ifigenija

Viš ti našu Mostarku   :Wink:  Bravo curka, samo naprijed!

----------


## snorki

> drage moje! 
> svaka vam čast, čime se vi bavite i što vam je na pameti. 
> jedna, ne znam sada koja je pametno napisala da nakon svega obavljenog seks ostaje zadnja rupa na svirali. 
> ne znam kako kod vas, ali nakon mojih poroda ništa se nije promijenilo. muž se i dalje isto osjećao, praktički bi on odmah nakon povratka iz bolnice  :shock:  a ja  
> što se tiče mostarke, ha bože moj, ima nas svakakvih.  don't get me wrong, čula sam za dosta slučajeva, pa eto, samo iznosim, ima slučajeva u kojima je između dvoje djece 10-11 mjeseci razlike!


Pa mozes mislit moju mamu koja je ponovo ostala trudna kada je meni bilo svega tri mjeseca. samo sto joj je postporodjajno krvarenje prestalo  :Laughing:  
Mostarko, cuvaj se ti. to ti ja iz iskustva govorim. vidi mene trbavu (drugi mjesec)....

----------


## apricot

Zorka, čula sam za ženu čija su djeca rođena sa 8 mjeseci razlike.
Jedno je rodila, pa odmah krenula na drugo koje je rođeno u 30. tjednu trudnoće.
Nije joj bilo lako!

----------


## sandraf

pih, ja znam zenu koja je rodila blizance. zamislite kako je njoj bilo.... 8)   :Grin:   8)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Ma ne to, ti jedna...
Nego... ako već moram biti eksplicitna... još ni šav nije zarastao, lohije cure na sve strane... a netko od njih dvoje (ili oboje) poželio sex...
Doduše, i MOSTARKA je na najboljem putu...

----------


## sandraf

> Ma ne to, ti jedna...
> Nego... ako već moram biti eksplicitna... još ni šav nije zarastao, lohije cure na sve strane... a netko od njih dvoje (ili oboje) poželio sex...
> Doduše, i MOSTARKA je na najboljem putu...


ma kuzim, divim se ja mostarki, moj stav, iskustvo, vidjenje sexa nakon poroda i napaljenost u tim danima - mozes procitati na prethodnoj stranici....  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## snorki

> Ma ne to, ti jedna...
> Nego... ako već moram biti eksplicitna... još ni šav nije zarastao, lohije cure na sve strane... a netko od njih dvoje (ili oboje) poželio sex...
> Doduše, i MOSTARKA je na najboljem putu...



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mostarka

Znaci ja ne smijem koristiti kreme protiv celulita i strija dok dojim. A zasto to ? 
Pa vidis ti ovih apotekarka, jos sam joj lijepo objasnila cak i ponovila dva  puta da me dobro razumije ,kad sam rodila i da li mogu koristiti preparate i ona meni kaze da mogu bez problema,heh, samo da oni gurnu koji proizvod vise u prodaju   :Mad:  
Hajde mi reci Apricot zasto se ne smije koristiti ?   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

Ma ja totalno pukla - ufurala se da si ti još uvijek trudnica   :Laughing:  
Trudnice me smiju, dojilje smiju!
Eto!
Maži se, brate, ali ne očekuj neku veliku pomoć!

----------


## Zorka

koliko je meni poznato, neki od, kažu štetnih sastojaka celulita koji se topi mazanjem nekako dolazi u mlijeko? a što se tiče strija... ne znam koje čudo (osim glumičićeve ruke) bi ih izbrisalo. ja ih imam još iz puberteta i svašta sam (osim plastične op.) probala i neizbrisive su! šmrc!!!
eto toliko. 
možda me masa cura doživjela prilično komzervativno, ja sam samo mislila da nakon cijelog dana ili noći oko jednog (ili što će kod mene biti slučaj) troje djece (nisu trojke) ne znam koliko se može imati volje, želje i naravno, snage za seks? uzimajući u obzir da je sav posao odrađen od strane mame koja je znači ''babinjača''?
a žive bile pa probale....

----------


## Mostarka

Sex se ne smije zanemariti ni na petero djece.
Sta ce jadni muz vec traziti ljubavnicu kad je zena bez snage i nedostatka sexa. (Uff.... koji ce biti sada udarnih komentara  :Rolling Eyes:  ) al bit ce ih i na mojoj strani,znam to.

----------


## Nani

> Sex se ne smije zanemariti ni na petero djece.


Bravo!! pljes pljes.... :Smile:  

Jer, kako se kaze, najbolji lijek protiv glavobolje, loše volje, gladi i žeđi je .... a kako kaže reklama jedino bolje od sexa  je peglanje koje svi najviše volimo.....mislim peglanje kartice.  :Smile:

----------


## TIGY

Curke   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   zakon ste !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorka

> Sex se ne smije zanemariti ni na petero djece.
> Sta ce jadni muz vec traziti ljubavnicu kad je zena bez snage i nedostatka sexa. (Uff.... koji ce biti sada udarnih komentara  ) al bit ce ih i na mojoj strani,znam to.


eh, hercegovke....
meni mozak još uvijek funkcionira ženski = seks mi nije među 5 prvih fizioloških potreba.
a nema mi mrskije nego ''odrađivati'' nešto, pa bio to i seks reda radi, zato jer se mužu hoće, a ja spadam s nogu. što mogu, potrebe su nam različite...

----------


## Mostarka

1-Mjesto = Luka i Filip 
2-Mjesto = kuca,kuhanje,moj izgled 
3-Mjesto = roditelji,prijatelji i svi osim svekrve 
4-Mjesto = sex
5-Mjesto = sex

Eto mojih 5 mjesta

----------


## mamma san

Draga moja Mostarko, sljedeći tvoju tablicu meni je sex na 3 mjestu i to ovako:

1. MM i Lovro
2. ja, kuća, klopa, šoping, kozmetičarka i frizerka, lova
3. sex
4. sex
5. sex
6. sex
7. sex
8. sex
9. sex
10. ostatak obitelji

U stvari ja sam izgleda sexulani manijak!!!   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

Poanta: Porazbacaj malo ta tri mjesta...jedna osoba (stvar) na jedno  mjesto.....  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------

